# 19er Pvp Twinks Tod



## olOlOlo (19. Juli 2010)

Hi

Wollte fragen was Ihr mit euren 19er PVP Twink's macht?

Mein Hunter der seit Urzeiten lvl 19 is und das komplette Set aus der Höhle des Wehklagens hat, alles Verzaubert und Super Waffen aus Burg Schattenfang (ja auch das waren einige Tage arbeit^^).Wenn man die markem für lvl items mitzählt die gut Edelsteine gegeben hätten + Verzauberungen kostete ER 1000g.
Ich logte mich mal wieder ein und machte ein EP stop für 10g, glaub ich, so ez gehen zwar alle Dunges auf der Stufe aber mit Kriegshymnenschlucht ist nix mehr drinn für des er eig. gemacht ist.
Mittlerweile ist er Bankchar und hat 15934 ep (ep stop draußen) noch 2 -3 mal gute alte Kriegshymne und ich hab lvl up auf 20 das möchte ich eig nicht.
Ich denke meiner wird als Bankchar versauern aber durch den Aspekt des Geparden geht wenigstens schneller vom Briefkasten zum AH^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

Low-PvP hat meiner ansicht nach noch nie gelebt^^
ich mach mir alle paar wochen mal wieder nen low twink mit boa-eq und alles was an vz noch geht und lösch den dann wieder sobald er 20 geworden ist, mag dumm klingen, ist es auch, trotzdem machts spaß

meine frage ist wie du mit deinem "urzeit" hunter lvl eq haben kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (19. Juli 2010)

Naja bis leztes Jahr hats noch kein EP für BG geben und da hab ich ihn dann mit schultern Bogen und schmuck ausgestattet.
Kam erst ca. 5mon danach.


----------



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

@Malis23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :
Naja, ich bin 26 und habe auch nicht die gleichen Klamotten an wie vor 25 Jahren...


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Naja bis leztes Jahr hats noch kein EP für BG geben und da hab ich ihn dann mit schultern Bogen und schmuck ausgestattet.
> Kam erst ca. 5mon danach.



die betonung lag auf urzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (19. Juli 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte fragen was Ihr mit euren 19er PVP Twink's macht?
> 
> ...



Was willst du uns eigentlich damit sagen? Tut mir leid, ich hab dein Anliegen nicht kapiert, rein jetzt vom lesen her. Geht es dir darum den Low-PvP Char zu behalten oder darum was passiert wenn man sich zukünftig für einen Baum entscheiden muss und Low-PvP oder dass er keine Ehre mehr bekommt? Wie jetzt?


----------



## Serephit (19. Juli 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> die betonung lag auf urzeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wollte doch nur ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> wollte doch nur ärgern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



würd mal gucken ob ich gemeint war an deiner stelle
aber genug mit Ot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olOlOlo (19. Juli 2010)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was willst du uns eigentlich damit sagen? Tut mir leid, ich hab dein Anliegen nicht kapiert, rein jetzt vom lesen her. Geht es dir darum den Low-PvP Char zu behalten oder darum was passiert wenn man sich zukünftig für einen Baum entscheiden muss und Low-PvP oder dass er keine Ehre mehr bekommt? Wie jetzt?



Oben steht eine Frage die darfst du beantworten.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weiter unten Hab ich nur erläutert wie es vielen PVP chars ergeht das kannst du lesen aber ich möchte keine stellungnahme dazu.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (19. Juli 2010)

Ich mach low-PvP nebenbei aber jetzt extra dafür einen Char auf 19 zu spielen und fertig zu machen ist mir nix.
Immerhin will ich ja nachher auch großes PvP mit diesen betreiben, weil da geht der große Spaß ja erst los.


----------



## nrg (19. Juli 2010)

Hatte nie einen weil ich diesem Low PvP Rumgehampel nichts abgewinnen kann. Am besten jeder löscht den Char und verschont uns mit Heulthreads.


----------



## Sengor (19. Juli 2010)

ich hatte einen pvp schurken auf lvl 19 bevor es ep in schlachtfeldern gab und hab mich dann auch etwas geärgert. hab dann trotzdem weiter pvp gemacht und jetzt isses eben ein lvl 29er pvp twink^^ wenn er 30 wird state ich den als lvl 39er pvp twink aus und so weiter


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2010)

Ein Glück dass dem ein kleiner Riegel vorgeschoben wurde. 
Für jeden der beim leveln auch mal ins BG sehen wollte war das der perfekte Spielspasszerstörer.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass dem ein kleiner Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
> Für jeden der beim leveln auch mal ins BG sehen wollte war das der perfekte Spielspasszerstörer.




Bester Witz ever xDD

du gehst bestimmt mit BoA ins bg ?

Mimimi ich bin level 10 und ein 19er haut mich um bestimmt ein Twink Pff.

jaja Flamet mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schiimon (19. Juli 2010)

Also mein Schurke ist inzwischen zum Bankchar verkommen, hoffe, dass mit Cata wieder aktiver 19er PvP gespielt wird. Bis dahin, bleibe ich wohl der einziger 19er mit xpstop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juli 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Wollte fragen was Ihr mit euren 19er PVP Twink's macht?



Ich war im PvP nie so inkompetent, das ich sowas gebraucht hätte. Ich besiege meine Gegner von jeher mit überlegenem Skill, nicht mit überlegenen Waffen.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich war im PvP nie so inkompetent, das ich sowas gebraucht hätte. Ich besiege meine Gegner von jeher mit überlegenem Skill, nicht mit überlegenen Waffen.



Zieh dir mal Blaues Quest gear an und hau dann nen 80er s7 Pala um ...

9/10 verlierst du.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juli 2010)

Ist doch gut so. Diejenigen, denen wirklich etwas daran liegt, sich mit anderen 19ern zu messen, sind in gesonderten BGs. Diejenigen, die nur Lowies oder Unterequippte abfarmen möchten, werden nun dabei behindert. 

Außerdem hat 19er PvP nichts mit Skill zu tun. Als Schurke hat man ganze zwei Tasten, wobei eigentlich eine reicht, um jeden Nicht-PvP-Twink instant umzuholzen. Ja, man braucht verdammt viel SKILL dafür...


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

Als wenn jemand die PvP Twinks vermissen würde...


----------



## ÜberNoob (19. Juli 2010)

olOlOlo schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wollte fragen was Ihr mit euren 19er PVP Twink's macht?
> 
> ...



lol heul flenn, kein newbies mehr onehitten? armes putt putt.
Als alternative kannste doch mit nem 80er DK die newbiegebiete leerräumen, braucht etwa genausoviel skill


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> lol heul flenn, kein newbies mehr onehitten? armes putt putt.
> Als alternative kannste doch mit nem 80er DK die newbiegebiete leerräumen, braucht etwa genausoviel skill



Oder in Tausendwinter vom Mount aus die Seen beobachten und schauen ob ein grün-blau equipter Lvl75 die daily Angelquest macht. Dann kann er es dem mal so richtig zeigen was er mit seinem 80er PvP Char draufhat!


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist doch gut so. Diejenigen, denen wirklich etwas daran liegt, sich mit anderen 19ern zu messen, sind in gesonderten BGs. Diejenigen, die nur Lowies oder Unterequippte abfarmen möchten, werden nun dabei behindert.
> 
> Außerdem hat 19er PvP nichts mit Skill zu tun. Als Schurke hat man ganze zwei Tasten, wobei eigentlich eine reicht, um jeden Nicht-PvP-Twink instant umzuholzen. Ja, man braucht verdammt viel SKILL dafür...







Oh man dann halt extra noch ma für euch:

Skill:

19er: Man hat zwar nur wenige Tasten aber die anderen auch was noch lange nicht heißt das es einfach ist.

80er: Sag ich nur Rogue Mage Priest Combo (Skill schlecht hin) , Ele Schamanen 15k Crits oder Wir wurden geschattengrammt.

Ausrüstung:

19er kein unterschied zum 80er PvP neue 80=level 10-19 , 80er mit Arena EQ = Twinks.

BG Verständnis:

19er: Den echten Twinks ging es darum ein BG gegen die anderen Twinks zu gewinnen.

80er: Brauch ich auch nur AV-rush , Warsong Friedhof campen oder AB die 0 mann defft taktik zu nennen.

und zu den Twinks die level 10er gecampt haben es gibt auch 80er die im Schlingerdornen level 30er Ganken.


----------



## ftgzu (19. Juli 2010)

Kannst du dich auch auf Deutsch artikulieren ? 
Oder anders : Kann das mal jemand übersetzen? 
Danke.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Jeder der etwas skill hat gimpt nicht mit nem überequipten 19er am Friedhof und onehittet lowies.
Hätten die Leute mit PvP-Twinks eier in der Hose und würden ihre EP abschalten und es gäbe genug pvptwinks um 19er bgs mit epstop zu spielen.
Jetzt kann man auch mal mit nem char während des lvln in ein bg.


----------



## _Flare_ (19. Juli 2010)

Wie traurig. Keine Lowgeared Leute abfarmen mehr auf Dauer möglich? Q.Q Moar plx.


----------



## Nuhramon (19. Juli 2010)

Es ist also nicht mehr möglich mit Ep-Stop der Kriegsyhymnenschlucht beizutreten? Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?
Sorry für die Unwissenheit, aber ich hab mich mit dem Thema noch nie befasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nuhramon (19. Juli 2010)

doppelpost -.-


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Es ist also nicht mehr möglich mit Ep-Stop der Kriegsyhymnenschlucht beizutreten? Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?
> Sorry für die Unwissenheit, aber ich hab mich mit dem Thema noch nie befasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du kommst in eine andere Kriegshymnenschlucht in der nur Leute sind die auch ihre EP abgeschaltet haben.
Aber da es den meisten Leuten mit pvptwinks nur darum geht lowlvl-Spieler zu pwnen haben die ihre EP nicht abgestellt und heulen lieber ein bisschen im Forum.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Nuhramon schrieb:


> Es ist also nicht mehr möglich mit Ep-Stop der Kriegsyhymnenschlucht beizutreten? Oder verstehe ich dich jetzt falsch?
> Sorry für die Unwissenheit, aber ich hab mich mit dem Thema noch nie befasst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja denn die 1000000000 twinks mom es waren ja immer nur 4-5 in einem WS brauchen halt 20man die zur gleichen Zeit on sind damit ein BG auf geht.

Also es ist so gut wie Tot nur auf den Englischen Servern ist ein Reampool wo noch täglich was auf geht.

Edit: @Flare

Pala und DK rerolled ?


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Ich find das hier zu geil. Die meisten die hier schreiben "UH; armes put put, nix mehr mit lowies onehitten, ohhh" sind doch die Experten, die mit BoA Gear im Bg rumlaufen und alles twohitten was nicht bei 3 hinter ner Mauer LoSen kann. Schonmal als nicht BoAler von nem BoA Krieger zerfleischt worden? Dagegen waren die 19er Warris nichts.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Ich find das hier zu geil. Die meisten die hier schreiben "UH; armes put put, nix mehr mit lowies onehitten, ohhh" sind doch die Experten, die mit BoA Gear im Bg rumlaufen und alles twohitten was nicht bei 3 hinter ner Mauer LoSen kann. Schonmal als nicht BoAler von nem BoA Krieger zerfleischt worden? Dagegen waren die 19er Warris nichts.



Danke du sprichst mir von der Seele.


----------



## Kuisito (19. Juli 2010)

ftgzu schrieb:


> Als wenn jemand die PvP Twinks vermissen würde...


----------



## Ando2 (19. Juli 2010)

Naja seit der Umstellung auf eps in Bgs ist das reine Pvp dort verwaist denn es gibt max. 2 Bgs täglich im lowlvlbereicht die ohne Eps gestartet werden aufgrund von Teilnahmemangel.

Bgs werden derzeit eher als Abwechslung und Lvlhilfe benutzt in dem Bereich,welches den kurz vor lvlupgankern nen Riegel vorschiebt(19.29 und so weiter)


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Ando2 schrieb:


> Naja seit der Umstellung auf eps in Bgs ist das reine Pvp dort verwaist denn es gibt max. 2 Bgs täglich im lowlvlbereicht die ohne Eps gestartet werden aufgrund von Teilnahmemangel.
> 
> Bgs werden derzeit eher als Abwechslung und Lvlhilfe benutzt in dem Bereich,welches den kurz vor lvlupgankern nen Riegel vorschiebt(19.29 und so weiter)



BOA regelt deine ach so tolle Abwechslung


----------



## olOlOlo (19. Juli 2010)

Naja lowies ganken macht eh kein spaß ich spielte nur gern gegen andere 19er Player. macht einfach spaß zuzusehen was jeder mit lowgear aus seim char holen kann.
Und pvp brauchst immer bissi skill weil mit eq geh garnix hab auchschon gegen lvl 18 schurke verloren ders konnte. gebs ja zu^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Oh man dann halt extra noch ma für euch:
> 
> Skill:
> 
> ...



Wat?


----------



## Captn.Pwn (19. Juli 2010)

Wenn du auch nur das wort twink pvp erwähnst kommt es bei 80% der spieler zu folgender reaktion:
Erinnerung an Früher ... ein 19er hat mich gekillt! -> alle 19er pvp twinks sind eh nups die harz 4 bekommen
ich nenne dies die Mammi-der-da-hat-einen-Lutscher,-ich-nicht,-also-darf-er-auch-keinen-haben-Theorie

mein 19er tanzt immer auf dem brunnen in dala wenn ich lw hab
leider hab ich mit dem nie pvp spielen können, als er fertig equipt war kam die Ankündigung zur Änderung


----------



## Arosk (19. Juli 2010)

Auf einen englischen RP gehen.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wat?



wat wat ?

Was gibt es da jetzt nicht zu verstehen ?

das sind die unterschiede zwichen dem 19er und dem 80er PvP.


----------



## Ministar (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab keine Ahnung aus welchen gründen sich Leute einen 19er erstellen, ist mir auch egal ob sie lowis pwnen wollen oder einfach zwischen den Raids ein bisl spass haben wollen.
Als vor paar monaten der ep stop eingefürt wurde hab ich mir gedacht ich Bastel mir auch einen. Ich hab mir 2 acc Waffen und Schultern in Tausendwinter gekauft. Paar blaue teile und den Meister der Arena aus dem Schlingendorntal. (Kopfnuss funktioniert mit lvl 15 auch auf 80er XD ) aber seit dem stop ist kein einziges bg mehr aufgegangen.

Egal, mein Katzen Druide macht eh mehr spass als der 1 butten schurke.

aber was macht man mit so einem Edeltwink?
ganz einfach, Erfolge wo manche 80er noch mit posen. Ratte in dala angeln, Schildkröte in Nordend angeln, Entdeckertitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das geht, nur gedult muß man haben und kein interesse an Dungeons wie ich es hab


irgendwie kommt bei dem link ne fehlermeldung. Ínsecret auf malygos ist mein Char von dem ich red



und ja, ich lasse keinen tread aus um damit zu posen solang es nur irgendwie reinpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüsse

Mini

Edit: Der char war nie zum pwnen gedacht ,ich bin selber ein lowi aber ich würde niemals horden bg spielen weil es mir nach dem 10 win kein Spass mehr machen würde. Ist halt keine Herausforderung


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (19. Juli 2010)

Hier das Burning Crusade 19er PvP Video von meiner alten Gilde:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6UAJ-nCOvE

Aber lohnt seit dem EP Stopp Patch nicht mehr : / Zulang Wartezeiten und teils unspielbar da zuwenig Leute...

BTW: Musik musste gewechselt werden thx2WMG


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Schonmal als nicht BoAler von nem BoA Krieger zerfleischt worden? Dagegen waren die 19er Warris nichts.


Die 19er PvP Twinks sind ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Leute die normal mit BoA Gear lvln.


----------



## WeRkO (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Die 19er PvP Twinks sind ein ganz anderes Kaliber als Leute die normal mit BoA Gear lvln.



Oh nein, Schurken und Hunter evtl, wobei, Hunter ist bis 39 eh Op, egal was fürn Gear. Nen BoA Equippter Krieger / Hexer (2 Dots und du kannst ohne BoA zeuch good bye sagen)/ Pala / Mage / Schurke ist min. genauso schlimm, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer als x9er Twinks. Hunter lass ich bewusst aus, kann nen Hunter kiten ist dem sein gear eh egal.


----------



## Avolus (19. Juli 2010)

Um auf die Frage des TE's zurückzukommen...

Soweit ich weiß kannst du keine BG's mehr betreten. Du stehst zwar in der Warteschlange, wartest aber für alle Ewigkeit.
Das liegt an deinem EP-Stop.

So war es zumindest bei mir mal gewesen und anderen auch, die das selbe vor hatten.


----------



## Battlefronter (19. Juli 2010)

Wer hat sie umgebracht? Hahahaha.


----------



## Frankx (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, was manche daran so toll finden mit ihren Roxxor lv 19PVP twink andere Lowis zu ganken...
Naja.. Bin Froh das es endlich tot ist...


----------



## Famenio (19. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh immer noch nicht, was man davon haben sollte n EP-Stop zu machen.
Man kann mir nicht erzählen, das es auf lvl 19 mehr Spaß macht einen Char zu spielen, 
als auf lvl 60, 70 oder 80.

Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.



stimmt, kannst DU nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## nuriina (19. Juli 2010)

19er PVP lebt auf Blackout und wird dank Cross Realm BGs welches mit Cata eingeführt wird wieder ein neues hoch erleben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Famenio (19. Juli 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> stimmt, kannst DU nicht nachvollziehen



Eigentlich habe ich jetzt auf eine normale Antwort gehofft.
Aber selbst das ist mittlerweile schon zu viel erwartet.
Tut mir leid, das ich nur Indirekt eine Frage gestellt habe, was manche nicht herauslesen können.

Also für die die es nicht mitbekommen haben.

>Welchen Grund gibt es, den EP-Stop zu veranlassen?<


----------



## gezortl (19. Juli 2010)

PvP in WoW war eh nie mehr als eine MMOG basierte Version von CS... Und leider sind ca. 80% derer die dem PvP hier exzessiv fröhnen auch etwa auf dem geistigen Niveau eines CS-Spielers.​Ich sage nur: "19er Pvp Twinks To =>d<= "   . . . Selfowned!
​Wenn Blizz mal mit etwas Herz da herangehen und ein PvP-System aufbauen würde, welches dem von DAoC oder WAR wenigstens "nahe kommt", dann könnte man es schon als gut bezeichnen.​Momentan ist es nur etwas für jene, deren soziale Kompetenzen nicht ausreichen um sich in eine Gruppe einzufügen, oder für Spieler die einfach mal Abwechslung brauchen vom 100.000sten ICC-Run.
Sicher gibt es unter den PvP-Spielern auch richtige Pro's die mit den Fähigkeiten ihrer Charaktere so exzellent umgehen können, dass 95% aller anderen Spieler sie darum beneiden dürfen.​Aber so ist das halt,.. Es gibt Ingeneure die ein zweistöckiges Familienhaus bauen, welches sich bei 150km/h Windgeschwindigkeit verabschiedet. Und es gibt Ingeneure die in Erdbebengebieten 50-stöckige Hochäuser bauen.
​Zu dem lvl 19 rumgegimpe in den BGs...​Da gibt es ja Spieler, die behaupten, das sei "pro", weil man noch nicht das oberkrasse Equip hat und man nicht wie ein gestörter Kopfrolle über der Tastatur machen kann um einen der 12 höchstbedrohlichen und ebenso tödlichen Skills auf der Main-Actionbar auszulösen.
Andere widerum sagen halt, dass doch erst die Beherrschung dieser Skillvielfalt von Können zeuge.​So hat jeder Seins,..​Und solange keiner von diesen per default auf Nervensäge Geskillten auf die Idee kommt mir und Anderen die es nicht interessiert an jeder nur möglichen Ecke die Duel-Flag vor die Nase zu stellen, habe ich
... am meisten.​


----------



## nuriina (19. Juli 2010)

>Welchen Grund gibt es, den EP-Stop zu veranlassen?<

Um auf Level 19 mit gleichgesinnten schöne ausgeglichene und spannende BGs zu spielen. Leute, die sowohl einen 19er Horden als auch Alli Char haben und umloggen falls es gerade zu einseitig ist. Leute die man immer wieder trifft, mit denen man zusammen und gegen die man spielen will. Wenn du auf den RP Blackout kommst, wirst du sehen das in einem 19er BG alle Chars gleich gut ausgerüstet sind. Diese Balance hast du nie im 80er.


Mit Cata wird eine menge umgekrempelt, 19er haben ja schon sowieso mehr Fähigkeiten als sie am Anfang hatten, mit Cata wird noch mal was dazukommen. Cross Realm BGs, ein neues Schlachtfeld, alsoo ich werd definitiv weiter 19er spielen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Juli 2010)

Das Problem scheint ja eher das zu sein, dass es nicht genügend "gleichgesinnte" gibt, die ein faires 19er PvP möchten. Sonst hätten ja alle, die 19er PvP gemacht haben, und mehr als nur non-PvP'ler niedermetzeln wollten, den EP-Stop aktiviert.


----------



## Axas-Kyoshi (19. Juli 2010)

Ich hab meinen Schurken in den ich damals ca. 100k gold gesteckt hab gelöscht. das normale 19er bg geht zwar auf aber das in dem die ep ausgestellt sind hatte sich damals nicht einmal geöffnet.

War schon sehr schade da ich den besten BG twink des Realmpools hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber naja dafür hab ich mir jetzt alle Klassen auf 80 gebottet.

PS: Der Schurke hatte verschieden Equipsets aller Art:
mit einem hatte ich vor wotlk schon 3,5k HP
mit dem anderen 70% crit (oder so)
mit noch einem anderen 77% dodge (oder so)
eins mit dem Maxium an AP was ging
hatte ca 35 Waffen alle mit 15 Bewe Kreuzfaherer oder lifesteal verzaubert

jaja das hat mir spaß gemacht den char zu equippen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malis23 (19. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Tut mir leid, das ich nur Indirekt eine Frage gestellt habe, was manche nicht herauslesen können.
> 
> ...



Np.


----------



## Versace83 (19. Juli 2010)

ich hatte mir vor einigen monaten auch mal einen 19er pvp twink gemacht und die XP ausgestellt n ur um zu gucken ob da was geht. Leider war das nicht der fall. Aber ich denke dass ab cataclysm mit den level10 talenten da ein bisschen schwung rein kommen könnte.


----------



## nuriina (19. Juli 2010)

Naja, klar war das so. 90% der Leute haben sicher aufgehört. Aber die Leute spielen sicher weiter noch WoW und verpesten die 80er. Die XP Stopp BGs waren ein Segen für die wahren 19er.

19er werden von denen, die es jetzt noch spielen mit einer Hingabe gespielt, welche sich nicht auf Roxxorn und Newbs killen stützt. Schaut euch mal die 4 19er und deren Erfolge an: Klick


----------



## Kleinkind01 (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist doch gut so. Diejenigen, denen wirklich etwas daran liegt, sich mit anderen 19ern zu messen, sind in gesonderten BGs. Diejenigen, die nur Lowies oder Unterequippte abfarmen möchten, werden nun dabei behindert.
> 
> Außerdem hat 19er PvP nichts mit Skill zu tun. Als Schurke hat man ganze zwei Tasten, wobei eigentlich eine reicht, um jeden Nicht-PvP-Twink instant umzuholzen. Ja, man braucht verdammt viel SKILL dafür...



Des dumme daran ist aber des die ep-stopp Bgs nicht aufgehen weil viel zu wenig Luete anmelden. Wenn du den EP Stopp wieder ausschaltest kommst du sofort rein.



Ich hatte mal einen 19er PvP Schurken und einen 29er PvP Pala (Bis sie von nem Hacker gelöscht worden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

( )
Mir ging es nicht darum andere Leute im Bg umzuklatschen (natürlich hat es Spaß gemacht xD) sondern war eher so ein Hobby...
des bestmögliche equip raussuchen. Gurubashi machen, oder Gold für den Twink zu farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Hatte die beiden Chars schon vor Stufe 70 (es ging schon bis 80) und es kann keiner leugnen des es Spaß macht einen lvl 21er zu onehitten.


----------



## nuriina (19. Juli 2010)

Man merkt übrigens wie lange alle die hier kritisieren kein 19er mehr gespielt haben. Als Schurke hat man im Moment die A-Karte, weil alle andere Klassen auf 19 die Möglichkeit haben den Gegner zu verlangsamen / fearen. Ein Schurke hat zur Zeit im 19er BG keinen Zweck den eine andere Klasse nicht besser erfüllt.


----------



## Famenio (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich hab mir grade ein Jäger und einen Schurken hochgespielt.
Beide momentan auf 60 und ich habe mit beiden ab x7 BG's gemacht, einfach mal um eine Abwechslung zu Inis und Quests zu bekommen.
Und ich fande es eigentlich sehr lustig. man konnte recht viel machen, sowohl auf low-lvl als auch höher. Bloß ich will die Chars ja erleben und ihre vollen 
Skills u.ä. auskosten. Und das kann ich nicht auf lvl 19. Ist meine Meinung zumindest.

Wem es Spaß macht, sag ich absolut nichts gegen.


----------



## Technocrat (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Außerdem hat 19er PvP nichts mit Skill zu tun. Als Schurke hat man ganze zwei Tasten, wobei eigentlich eine reicht, um jeden Nicht-PvP-Twink instant umzuholzen. Ja, man braucht verdammt viel SKILL dafür...


Meine Rede, zumal es bei Krieger und Magier nicht anders ist. 19er PvP ist für Leute, die mit 80er PvP überfordert sind.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir grade ein Jäger und einen Schurken hochgespielt.
> Beide momentan auf 60 und ich habe mit beiden ab x7 BG's gemacht, einfach mal um eine Abwechslung zu Inis und Quests zu bekommen.
> Und ich fande es eigentlich sehr lustig. man konnte recht viel machen, sowohl auf low-lvl als auch höher. Bloß ich will die Chars ja erleben und ihre vollen
> Skills u.ä. auskosten. Und das kann ich nicht auf lvl 19. Ist meine Meinung zumindest.
> ...



Jedem das seine aber dafür anderen etwas kaputt machen ?

level 10 die weinten 
level 15 die weinten
etc.

aber ich meide mitlerweile das 19er / 29er BG warum ? BoA und jetzt kommt der Hacken siehe 2 Seiten vorher BoA sind gar nicht so schlimm... Palas / Schurken/Krieger mit BoA und Kreuzfahrer.. das is genau so witzig wie 58er DKs.

Naja früher wars ein Kampf zwischen Twinks es ging nicht darum Lowis zu killen (xXRoxxORXx)was aber keiner glaubt weil sie nach 2 minuten raus sind weil ein twink sie getötet hat( in nem BG stell dir vor) .

Was mir aufn kecks geht ist das die ANTI-19PVP-ololol-ARENA-HELDEN Warsong immer so darstellen 1. Nur die Gegner hatten twinks... 2. 9/10 Spieler der andern Fraktion waren Twinks. 3. Es ist unfair mit level 10 keine 19er Twinks umzuhauen Pff !!1.

aber Flamet nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 70er Twink inc 70er AV Flammer umhauen und das nur weils sie immer so schön flamen.

Mfg Germane xDD

EDIT:


Technocrat schrieb:


> Meine Rede, zumal es bei Krieger und Magier nicht anders ist. 19er PvP ist für Leute, die mit 80er PvP überfordert sind.




80er überfordert ? Stimmt ich hatte letztens im AV nen Hordler gesehen ich war so überfordert das ich wohl falsch geritten bin.

und Arena ? JA das is doof der Doofe Mage hat mich gesheept , der doofe schurke hat mir ne kopfnuss geben und dan wars in 1miunte vorbei Q.Q

80er PvP is serious business.

Lolz 80er bg is ja so toll.

Willste den link zum PvP Forum ?


----------



## nuriina (19. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Meine Rede, zumal es bei Krieger und *Magier *nicht anders ist. 19er PvP ist für Leute, die mit 80er PvP überfordert sind.



Genau, ein Mage auf 19 holzt mit seinem Frostbolt alles um :-D

Kinder, die 19er Twink gegen nicht Twink Zeiten sind vorbei. Aber bei euch scheint das ja nach über einem Jahr seit dem das so ist noch nicht angekommen zu sein.

Scheinen echt einschneidene Erlebnisse gewesen zu sein vor 2-3 Jahren, dass die von den ach so elitären 80ern noch immer nicht verarbeitet sind. Lol.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

WeRkO schrieb:


> Oh nein, Schurken und Hunter evtl, wobei, Hunter ist bis 39 eh Op, egal was fürn Gear. Nen BoA Equippter Krieger / Hexer (2 Dots und du kannst ohne BoA zeuch good bye sagen)/ Pala / Mage / Schurke ist min. genauso schlimm, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer als x9er Twinks. Hunter lass ich bewusst aus, kann nen Hunter kiten ist dem sein gear eh egal.


Vergleich mal 19er Krieger der normal lvlt mit nem 19er high end pvp twink. ganz anderes kaliber (nichtnur der dmg ist höher sondern auch die HP;
was ein echter pvp twink an hp hat ist unmöglich wenn man sich nicht darauf konzentiert).
Ich will nicht bestreiten dass BoA items sehr gut sind und (vor allem im lowlvl) den "normalen" items überlegen sind, aber mit ihnen ist man als "normaler Twink" noch Lange nicht auf high end PvP Twink niveau)


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Vergleich mal 19er Krieger der normal lvlt mit nem 19er high end pvp twink. ganz anderes kaliber (nichtnur der dmg ist höher sondern auch die HP;
> was ein echter pvp twink an hp hat ist unmöglich wenn man sich nicht darauf konzentiert).
> Ich will nicht bestreiten dass BoA items sehr gut sind und (vor allem im lowlvl) den "normalen" items überlegen sind, aber mit ihnen ist man als "normaler Twink" noch Lange nicht auf high end PvP Twink niveau)



Da es diese aber nicht mehr gibt is das atm das höchst mögliche und ein Kreuzfahrer Proc ist auch jetzt für jeden ohne BoA ein klatter One-hit.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Doublepost -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Da es diese aber nicht mehr gibt is das atm das höchst mögliche und ein Kreuzfahrer Proc ist auch jetzt für jeden ohne BoA ein klatter One-hit.



Ähm, und wo ist jetzt dein Problem? Ich dachte du stehst darauf, wenn Leute sich so hochpimpen.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ähm, und wo ist jetzt dein Problem? Ich dachte du stehst darauf, wenn Leute sich so hochpimpen.



Bist du so doof oder machst du nur so ?

Grmmml

Es ist das selbe Prinzip wie mit den PvP Twinks DAS IS DAS EINZIGSTE WAS ICH SAGTE .

Es geht mir nur Tierisch aufn Keks das diese BoA Personen zu 90% die Personen sind die PvP- Twinks flamen und es einfach nicht einsehen wollen das sie mindestens genau so "schlecht" sind.

Eins eurer Hauptargumente war immer : Die Leute die Neu mit wow anfangen und ins BG zwischen durch gehen wollen verlieren die Lust an euch.(Okay das haben sie nur gesagt wenn sie mal nicht auf ihrem EGO-Trip waren)

-.-

Edit: Was hat das mit Pimpen zu tun ? BoA + Olololol-Content = RoXXoR-Flamer...


----------



## lord just (19. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Naja früher wars ein Kampf zwischen Twinks es ging nicht darum Lowis zu killen (xXRoxxORXx)was aber keiner glaubt weil sie nach 2 minuten raus sind weil ein twink sie getötet hat( in nem BG stell dir vor) .
> 
> ....



also wenn man sich momentan mal anguckt wie oft man mit ep stop gegen andere twinks spielen kann, dann ging es damals nur darum lowies zu onehitten und nicht gegen andere twinks zu kämpfen, denn sonst würden ja mehr den ep stop rein machen und öfters mal ein bg aufgehen.


die sache ist einfach die das es im vergleich zum highlvl pvp einfacher ist sich nen gut equippten lowlvl pvp twink zu erstellen. die meisten haben das damals dann auch gemacht um sich dann ganz toll zu fühlen weil sie endlich auch mal was reißen konnten. nur die wenigsten leute wollten mit ihren pvp twinks gegen andere pvp twinks kämpfen und das merkt man jetzt auch.

und 19er pvp twinks sind nicht tod. es gibt noch immer einige denen es wirklich darum geht gegen andere twinks zu spielen, die findet man aber leider nur auf fremdsprachigen servern.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

lord schrieb:


> also wenn man sich momentan mal anguckt wie oft man mit ep stop gegen andere twinks spielen kann, dann ging es damals nur darum lowies zu onehitten und nicht gegen andere twinks zu kämpfen, denn sonst würden ja mehr den ep stop rein machen und öfters mal ein bg aufgehen.
> 
> 
> die sache ist einfach die das es im vergleich zum highlvl pvp einfacher ist sich nen gut equippten lowlvl pvp twink zu erstellen. die meisten haben das damals dann auch gemacht um sich dann ganz toll zu fühlen weil sie endlich auch mal was reißen konnten. nur die wenigsten leute wollten mit ihren pvp twinks gegen andere pvp twinks kämpfen und das merkt man jetzt auch.
> ...



So ...

1.Es waren in einem WS auf das man auf Bluddurst ! 20mins gewartet hat vllt. 5-6 PvP Twinks von insgesamt 20 Spielern.

2.Wenn du dich erkundigt hättest wüstest du das schon viele gegangen sind als Blizzard angefangen hat das low Level pvp zu Töten (3.0.0 oder 3.1 weiß ich nicht mehr)

3.Also sagen wir das um die Hauptspielzeit 7-8 twinks da waren reicht das immer noch nicht für ein WS.

und warum sollten Leute anfangen wenn sie eh nur warten ?

Edit: Natürlich gab es auch RoXXoR twinks die einfach nur lowis killen wolten aber das waren meistens Leute die wirklich gar nichts konnten.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (19. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Bist du so doof oder machst du nur so ?
> 
> Grmmml
> 
> ...



/sign seit BoA hab ich kein problem mehr mit pvp twinks. ich hau mit nem lvl 11er BoA schurken locker lvl 19er(nicht twinks) um.
Edit: wenn man seine klasse spelen kann sind pvp twinks eh kein so großes problem mehr


----------



## WoWFreak112 (19. Juli 2010)

Gott sei dank ist Twink-PvP tot, wenn ich mit 15-19er chars mit 3 hits im staub lag war das kein vergnügen, mein alter pvp-twink ist inzwischen 80, hab aber schon lange vor der änderung ihn hochgelevelt.


----------



## Der Germane (19. Juli 2010)

WoWFreak112 schrieb:


> Gott sei dank ist Twink-PvP tot, wenn ich mit 15-19er chars mit 3 hits im staub lag war das kein vergnügen, mein alter pvp-twink ist inzwischen 80, hab aber schon lange vor der änderung ihn hochgelevelt.



Spiel mal ohne BoA und frag nen BoA Pala/Krieger/Schurke mit Kreuzfahrer nach nem Duell 3hits dürften hinhauen


----------



## Cránkyy (19. Juli 2010)

Also ich weiß nicht was hier vielen haben...
Einige sagen sie wären froh, dass 19er PvP "ausgestorben" sind dabei haben sie noch nie einen gespielt.
Ich find das war mal ne Abwechslung vom Raiden und seinem high level char und hat auch tierisch Spaß gemacht.
Ich fands richtig geil vorallem in ner 19er PvP Gilde mit Gildenevents in bg's und so wieter..
Ich hab selber noch einen und warte darauf, dass wieder 19er bgs laufen ohne ep..

Mfg


----------



## Zanny (20. Juli 2010)

Für 19er BGs ohne EP schauts wohl mit dem Addon wieder gut aus. Ein Realmpool für ganz Europa sollte ja wohl reichen damit ihr euch wieder untereinander schlagen könnt.


----------



## Izara (20. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Für 19er BGs ohne EP schauts wohl mit dem Addon wieder gut aus. Ein Realmpool für ganz Europa sollte ja wohl reichen damit ihr euch wieder untereinander schlagen könnt.



wird's wohl, aber genau dann wird mein alli und mein lvl 19er pvp twink sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Platz für die neuen 2 schaffen ^^


----------



## djjd (20. Juli 2010)

ok wer als hordler spielt wirt vil mercken wen er nicht damit beschäftigt ist einen wutanfall zu bekommen weil die halbe bg gruppe lvl 10 ist und graue sachen anhaben dass auf der allyseite es viele 19 giebt mit erbstücken vz usw also twinks und sie lvln manchmal auch auf 20 aber am nächstem tag sind die selben mit nidrigeren lvln neuen gesichtern aber dem selben oder áó ... namen wieder da früher gab es kein ep auf den bg`S da gab es noch viele kleine gruppen von 19lvl die auf den bgs die armen kleinen die kein main hatten um sich aufzupumpen niedermähten wie ein 10tonner ein eichhörnchen und was pasier ja mimimimimimimimimi	und blizz griff ein lvl stop für 10g extra = externe bg`s für alle aufgepimten um erhenhafte kämpfe gegeneinander mit low lvl twinks zu machn nur dummerweise war das ja jetzt lw weil dise twinks ja lieber auf omas mit krückstöcken einprügelten als auf ebenwürdige gegner alsso lösten sich die truppen auf und nun zum anfang wärend die hordenseite komplett flachviel kamen die allys mit den erbstücken auf eine ideeeeee es dauert nichteinmal 1 tag um damit auf lvl 19 zu kommen und der nächste bekommt die vz sachen ja und somit löschten sie ihre twinks auf lvl 20 spilten neue hoch auf mindestens 16 und zeigten blizz was sie von der tollen idee hielten einen lvlstop mit extra bg und accauntgebundene erbstücke für pvp einzuführen natürlich gibt es auch 1 2 hordler die das machen und dan feststellen wie oben beschrieben lvl 10 gegen alianz pvptwinkgilde xy die warscheinlich vom selben server kommen und mit ts arbeiten weil es unerklärbar ist wie sämtliche allys das feuer in der selben sekunde auf 1nen hordi konzentrieren können und wer das nachprüfen will gehe in die kriegshymnenschlucht falls jemand die rechtschreibung nerft ich bin schwabe und kann ansonsten alles und neben bei schaut auf die uhrzeit =P	und da kam ich leicht vom wege ab ja pvptwinks sind nicht tod aber auf hordenseite eine bedrohte tierart aber wir sind eben nicht die hinterhältige allianz haben ja noch keine goblins die atombomben bauen xD


----------



## Izara (20. Juli 2010)

djjd schrieb:


> ok wer als hordler spielt wirt vil mercken wen er nicht damit beschäftigt ist einen wutanfall zu bekommen weil die halbe bg gruppe lvl 10 ist und graue sachen anhaben dass auf der allyseite es viele 19 giebt mit erbstücken vz usw also twinks und sie lvln manchmal auch auf 20 aber am nächstem tag sind die selben mit nidrigeren lvln neuen gesichtern aber dem selben oder áó ... namen wieder da früher gab es kein ep auf den bg`S da gab es noch viele kleine gruppen von 19lvl die auf den bgs die armen kleinen die kein main hatten um sich aufzupumpen niedermähten wie ein 10tonner ein eichhörnchen und was pasier ja mimimimimimimimimi    und blizz griff ein lvl stop für 10g extra = externe bg`s für alle aufgepimten um erhenhafte kämpfe gegeneinander mit low lvl twinks zu machn nur dummerweise war das ja jetzt lw weil dise twinks ja lieber auf omas mit krückstöcken einprügelten als auf ebenwürdige gegner alsso lösten sich die truppen auf und nun zum anfang wärend die hordenseite komplett flachviel kamen die allys mit den erbstücken auf eine ideeeeee es dauert nichteinmal 1 tag um damit auf lvl 19 zu kommen und der nächste bekommt die vz sachen ja und somit löschten sie ihre twinks auf lvl 20 spilten neue hoch auf mindestens 16 und zeigten blizz was sie von der tollen idee hielten einen lvlstop mit extra bg und accauntgebundene erbstücke für pvp einzuführen natürlich gibt es auch 1 2 hordler die das machen und dan feststellen wie oben beschrieben lvl 10 gegen alianz pvptwinkgilde xy die warscheinlich vom selben server kommen und mit ts arbeiten weil es unerklärbar ist wie sämtliche allys das feuer in der selben sekunde auf 1nen hordi konzentrieren können und wer das nachprüfen will gehe in die kriegshymnenschlucht falls jemand die rechtschreibung nerft ich bin schwabe und kann ansonsten alles und neben bei schaut auf die uhrzeit =P    und da kam ich leicht vom wege ab ja pvptwinks sind nicht tod aber auf hordenseite eine bedrohte tierart aber wir sind eben nicht die hinterhältige allianz haben ja noch keine goblins die atombomben bauen xD


schlag mal Interpunktion im Duden nach! /facepalm


----------



## Zanny (20. Juli 2010)

Keine Absätze
Keine Satzzeichen
Katastrophale Rechtschreibung

Das könnte ein perfekter Troll Post sein!


----------



## Gatax (20. Juli 2010)

Famenio schrieb:


> Ich versteh immer noch nicht, was man davon haben sollte n EP-Stop zu machen.
> Man kann mir nicht erzählen, das es auf lvl 19 mehr Spaß macht einen Char zu spielen,
> als auf lvl 60, 70 oder 80.
> 
> Kann ich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen.



Ich kann nicht glauben das Leute Pansen mögen. Aber es gibt sie. Hätt ich nie gedacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Juli 2010)

djjd schrieb:


> ok wer als hordler spielt wirt vil mercken wen er nicht damit beschäftigt ist einen wutanfall zu bekommen weil die halbe bg gruppe lvl 10 ist und graue sachen anhaben dass auf der allyseite es viele 19 giebt mit erbstücken vz usw also twinks und sie lvln manchmal auch auf 20 aber am nächstem tag sind die selben mit nidrigeren lvln neuen gesichtern aber dem selben oder áó ... namen wieder da früher gab es kein ep auf den bg`S da gab es noch viele kleine gruppen von 19lvl die auf den bgs die armen kleinen die kein main hatten um sich aufzupumpen niedermähten wie ein 10tonner ein eichhörnchen und was pasier ja mimimimimimimimimi    und blizz griff ein lvl stop für 10g extra = externe bg`s für alle aufgepimten um erhenhafte kämpfe gegeneinander mit low lvl twinks zu machn nur dummerweise war das ja jetzt lw weil dise twinks ja lieber auf omas mit krückstöcken einprügelten als auf ebenwürdige gegner alsso lösten sich die truppen auf und nun zum anfang wärend die hordenseite komplett flachviel kamen die allys mit den erbstücken auf eine ideeeeee es dauert nichteinmal 1 tag um damit auf lvl 19 zu kommen und der nächste bekommt die vz sachen ja und somit löschten sie ihre twinks auf lvl 20 spilten neue hoch auf mindestens 16 und zeigten blizz was sie von der tollen idee hielten einen lvlstop mit extra bg und accauntgebundene erbstücke für pvp einzuführen natürlich gibt es auch 1 2 hordler die das machen und dan feststellen wie oben beschrieben lvl 10 gegen alianz pvptwinkgilde xy die warscheinlich vom selben server kommen und mit ts arbeiten weil es unerklärbar ist wie sämtliche allys das feuer in der selben sekunde auf 1nen hordi konzentrieren können und wer das nachprüfen will gehe in die kriegshymnenschlucht falls jemand die rechtschreibung nerft ich bin schwabe und kann ansonsten alles und neben bei schaut auf die uhrzeit =P    und da kam ich leicht vom wege ab ja pvptwinks sind nicht tod aber auf hordenseite eine bedrohte tierart aber wir sind eben nicht die hinterhältige allianz haben ja noch keine goblins die atombomben bauen xD


Ahja ... äh ... hä?


----------



## _Flare_ (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Edit: @Flare
> 
> Pala und DK rerolled ?



Warum nimmst du an, dass ich einen Pala oder Dk rerolled hätte? 
... noch viel wichtiger: wtf hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?

btw: Nein, ich habe einen Dk auf 80 der Tank-Only ist und den Pala schon lang vor WotlK auf 70 gespielt. Retri Only. Aber hauptsache irgendwelche sinnfreien Flames losgelassen.


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Wie traurig. Keine Lowgeared Leute abfarmen mehr auf Dauer möglich? Q.Q Moar plx.






Dein Kommentar war natürlich sinnvoll und nicht mit Flame belastet.

oh wait....

Entschuldigung das ich mich auf dein Niveau begab.

Du Flamest Twinks ohne Grund der sinn ergäbe , Flame ich halt Dks und Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also moar Q.Q plx ( ja ne)


----------



## Zanny (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Dein Kommentar war natürlich sinnvoll und nicht mit Flame belastet.
> 
> oh wait....
> 
> ...


Stimmt, das ihr lowgeared Twinks abfarmt und Spaß dran habt ist kein Grund, nene


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Stimmt, das ihr lowgeared Twinks abfarmt und Spaß dran habt ist kein Grund, nene



Das du olololol Ret PvP spielst und bestimmt auch blau grüne abfarmst is auch ein Grund okay ? ..


----------



## Phobius (21. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte mal für 2 oder 3 Monate einen Stufe 19 Paladin als PvP-Twink. Aber irgendwie macht das auf Dauer im Lowlevel-Bereich keinen Spaß.

Die Klassen sind einfach nicht ausgeglichen und die wenigen Skills die man hat ...

Da betreibe ich lieber beim twinken gelegentlich PvP zum ausspannen / abschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Das du olololol Ret PvP spielst und bestimmt auch blau grüne abfarmst is auch ein Grund okay ? ..


1. Spiel ich Heiler
2. Sind Rets im Moment ziemlich schlecht das zeigt aber schon wieder wie wenig Plan du hast
3. Spiel ich keine bis kaum rnd BGs


----------



## mmeCeliné (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Zieh dir mal Blaues Quest gear an und hau dann nen 80er s7 Pala um ...
> 
> 9/10 verlierst du.



Nein! Sie besiegt ihn, mit ihrem überlegenden Skill!


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> 1. Spiel ich Heiler
> 2. Sind Rets im Moment ziemlich schlecht das zeigt aber schon wieder wie wenig Plan du hast
> 3. Spiel ich keine bis kaum rnd BGs



Mein Gott 

1.Mein Gott das bezog sich auf _Flare_ mir doch egal was du spielst ?! btw es gab auch heil twinks

2. Wie soll ich dir das jetzt sagen ?! WO hab ich bitte gesagt das sie gut sind ? aber ihre 3 tasten rota reicht um Blau Grün equipte frische 80er umzuhauen.(merkste was?)

3.Glückwunsch du spielst Arena ? Toll RMP - Beastcleave - etc Balance ? how cares 

Oh man /facepalm


----------



## Zanny (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Mein Gott
> 
> 1.Mein Gott das bezog sich auf _Flare_ mir doch egal was du spielst ?! btw es gab auch heil twinks
> 
> ...


Du hast MICH gequotet und darauf mit DU geantwortet? Woher zum Teufel soll ich wissen das du Flare meinst, l2Deutsch.
Jede Klasse kann frische 80er umhauen aber das ist immer die Minderheit im BG. Wenn man auf lvl 19 durch die normalo BGs roxxort und 8/10 levelnde Twinks sind ist das sicher saucool. 
3. *who* cares


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Du hast MICH gequotet und darauf mit DU geantwortet? Woher zum Teufel soll ich wissen das du Flare meinst, l2Deutsch.
> Jede Klasse kann frische 80er umhauen aber das ist immer die Minderheit im BG. Wenn man auf lvl 19 durch die normalo BGs roxxort und 8/10 levelnde Twinks sind ist das sicher saucool.
> 3. *who* cares



Oh okay sry das ich mal kurz abgelenkt war sry sry und dich mit _Flare_ verwechselt habe sry sry( Learn to Deutsch ? auch wenns doof war made my day xD) 

Die Minderheit xDD wie war das letztens im BG "ololol wieder 5 Gearkrüppel ich bin weg -.-" 

JA aber du warst ja eh der Meister des 19er Twink BGs und du weißt ja dann auch das es insgeheim darum ging level 10er zu töten MUAHAHAHAHA ...... Not.

aber so langsam glaub ich ihr seit sry dafür aber zu dumm um es zu verstehen aber okay wenn ihr damit leben könnt.

3. okay fail von mir seh ich ein im Gegensatz zu dir aber btw ich darf das ja in deinen Augen bin ich ja ein kleiner troll der 10er gankt und eh total doof ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (21. Juli 2010)

Ein Bild sagt ja bekanntlich mehr als Tausend Worte

=> http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/7455/pvptwinking345183f2jpg.jpg

Wäre es um etwas anderes gegangen als hilflose Twinks abzuschlachten würden auch EP-Stopp BGs aufgehen


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

```

```



Zanny schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt ja bekanntlich mehr als Tausend Worte
> 
> => http://img189.images...345183f2jpg.jpg
> 
> Wäre es um etwas anderes gegangen als hilflose Twinks abzuschlachten würden auch EP-Stopp BGs aufgehen



haha der witz schon wieder xDDD

Au man ich habs schon mal gepostet oder ?

es waren immer 19/20 twinks im BG und du warst der einzigste 10er ne ? xDDD

Geil man hat früher 20 mins gewartet bis ein BG auf ging und dann waren da vllt 6-7 twinks von 20 und selbst wenn diese 6-7 twinks sich GLEICHZEITIG anmelden geht immer noch kein BG auf aber es gibt nur einen Realmpool auf dem Genug twinks sind aber jaja unsere 99tausend twink Armee will nur lowies bashen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Herr ich weiß alles besser als wie du.

Edit: Ach ja und viele sind schon 3.0 gegangen als Blizz anfing Twinks tot zu nerfen.


----------



## No_ones (21. Juli 2010)

Phobius schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal für 2 oder 3 Monate einen Stufe 19 Paladin als PvP-Twink. Aber irgendwie macht das auf Dauer im Lowlevel-Bereich keinen Spaß.
> 
> *Die Klassen sind einfach nicht ausgeglichen* und die wenigen Skills die man hat ...
> 
> ...



Yeay ! schurke hinterhalt onehit ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (29er)


----------



## Technocrat (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Edit: Ach ja und viele sind schon 3.0 gegangen als Blizz anfing Twinks tot zu nerfen.


Woran sich zeigt, das sie an fairem Kampf kein Interesse haben.


Q.E.D.


----------



## Casp (21. Juli 2010)

Es geschieht dir und allen PvP-Twinks so recht... wer meint, 1000 Gold dafür ausgeben zu müssen, neue Spieler mit zwei Schlägen zu töten, der hat es nicht anders verdient. Wirklich.


----------



## eaglestar (21. Juli 2010)

Sehr Komisch, dass die PvP-Twinks aussterben. Dachte die Elite wollte immer unter ihresgleichen spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir macht das PvP erst auf der Maximalstufe richtig Spaß! Alleine die Abwechslung durch die verschiedenen Schlachtfelder ist ein großer Vorteil gegen über 19er-PvP.


/OT



Der schrieb:


> ...( Learn to Deutsch ? auch wenns doof war made my day xD) ....



Musste lachen...und das hier machen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.
L2D ist eine Initiative der Verstehen-Sie-Spaß Agentur.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Woran sich zeigt, das sie an fairem Kampf kein Interesse haben.
> 
> 
> Q.E.D.



Aber 80er haben alle nur Interesse an fairen Kampf. Deswegen ziehen Sie auch ihr lila PVP EQ aus wenn sie sehen das 80% grüne Frischlinge sind. 

Mach dir doch selber nix vor.

Klar gabs im 19er 90% Leute, welche den Vorteil ausgenutzt haben das sie schnell einen Char züchten konnten mit dem sie dominieren konnten, letztenlich aber kaum Skill hatten. Glaubst du, auf die war die kleine aber eingeschworene Twink Community stolz? Meinst du deswegen wurden bzw werden Premades organisiert? Oder eigene Arenatuniere, selber Addons für eigene rated Arena im 19er geschrieben?

Mit der Einfühung von XP Stopp blieb hat nur der harte Kern von Twinks übrig. Der hat sich organisiert und nun gibt es sowohl einen EU als auch einen US Pool in dem täglich BGs aufgehen, am WE teilweise sogar Instant Invite. Spiel mal in einem XP Stopp BG, der Anspruch da ist um einiges höher als jedes normale BG, dadurch das all die Kinder, die nur mit ihrem Schurken Caster onehitten wollten nun weg sind.


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Casp schrieb:


> Es geschieht dir und allen PvP-Twinks so recht... wer meint, 1000 Gold dafür ausgeben zu müssen, neue Spieler mit zwei Schlägen zu töten, der hat es nicht anders verdient. Wirklich.



NEUE SPIELER ? Man du bist bestimmt so ein BoA Asoz....PvPler der die neuen Spieler 3hittet -.-

@Eaglestar

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shedanhul (21. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Ich war im PvP nie so inkompetent, das ich sowas gebraucht hätte. Ich besiege meine Gegner von jeher mit überlegenem Skill, nicht mit überlegenen Waffen.



Dein Arenarating sagt, dass du in nichts überlegen bist XD

BTT: Ich hoff auch auf Cata.


----------



## Vwbully (21. Juli 2010)

@nuriina  welche pools sind das.. mal wieder lust aufn gutes altes warsong...


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Vwbully schrieb:


> @nuriina welche pools sind das.. mal wieder lust aufn gutes altes warsong...



Blackout. Ich würd dir Al Akir oder Draenor als Realm empfehlen, aber nur wenn du schon alle Items hast und deinen Char dort hintranst. AGM und Glücksangelhut dort zu bekommen ist nicht soooo einfach.

Gilden dort sind zBsp:

http://eu.wowarmory....d+in+Four+Weeks oder http://eu.wowarmory....ands+No+Victory


----------



## Vwbully (21. Juli 2010)

dank dir.. gleich mal vorbeischauen..^^


----------



## Annovella (21. Juli 2010)

Lvl X9 PvP Twinks sucken eh. Zwei meiner S4 + T6 Full Schurken sind immernoch Stufe 70 und ja, sie sind auch seit Wotlk Bankchars.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Np, bin jetzt 2 Wochen inaktiv gewesen, um die Uhrzeit wirst du whrscheinlich noch nicht so viele da sehen, vor allem weil die meisten da Engländer / Spanier oder aus den nordischen Ländern kommen. kA wie da die Ferienzeit ist. Ich spiel immer nach Feierabend ne Runde, so ab 18 oder 19 Uhr.


----------



## Ministar (21. Juli 2010)

Diese ganze Diskusion hier ist unnötig. Dem einen gefällt 19er pvp dem andern nicht.
Selbst Hello Kitty online Spieler sind unflamebar denn jedem das was ihm gefällt.
Ich flame auch keine Eisenbahn-modellbauer nur weil mir Automodellbau besser gefällt

Gibt genug 80er die es lustig finden 35er im Schlingendorntal zu ganken oder 80er die neue unerfahrene Spieler in die Arena locken dann die Gruppe verlassen und umhauen weil das ja sooo witzig ist.
(sind übrigens die selben 80er die wegen Repkosten motzen weil die Gruppe gewipet ist)

Ich denke sowas vertreibt eher neue Spieler als ein Schlachtfeld mit gut equipten 19er Chars.
Denn selbst neue Spieler verstehen das ein Schlachtfeld den namen nicht aus Spass hat.
Schlachtfeld fängt schließlich mit Schlacht an klingt komisch, ist aber so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als ich mit meinem ersten Char das BG entdeckt hab war ich lvl 16 und ein onehit Opfer und es war Trotzdem geil. Mein Herz klopfte wie verückt denn es war nicht nur mein erstes BG sondern auch das erste Multiplayer- spiel für mich.
Mein einziger Gedanke war: Super Sache aber ich muss üben.

Dann paar Tage später stand ich in Auberdine am Steg und wartete aufs Schiff. ich war lvl 23 mitlerweile und meiner ersten Gilde beigetreten da forderte mich ein lvl 19 Schurke zum duell heraus.
Ich dachte den pwn ich weg XD aber nix da. Das ging so schnell ich konnt nichts machen... garnichts^^

und wieder dachte ich. Ok, ich muss üben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






und die neuen Spieler die sich davon abschrecken lassen weil sie von spielern mit warscheinlich jahrelanger erfahrung abgeschlachtet wurden sind die spieler ohne Ausdauer (ich mein jetzt nicht das was ein Tank farmt) die das Bg sofort verlassen oder afk am Friedhof bleiben sobald der Gegner die erste Flagge hat und die inis nach dem ersten Wipe verlassen weil der Tank / Healer ja so ein Boon ist.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Ministar schrieb:


> und die neuen Spieler die sich davon abschrecken lassen weil sie von spielern mit warscheinlich jahrelanger erfahrung abgeschlachtet wurden sind die spieler ohne Ausdauer (ich mein jetzt nicht das was ein Tank farmt) die das Bg sofort verlassen oder afk am Friedhof bleiben sobald der Gegner die erste Flagge hat und die inis nach dem ersten Wipe verlassen weil der Tank / Healer ja so ein Boon ist.



Ein wahres Wort.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Juli 2010)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Dein Arenarating sagt, dass du in nichts überlegen bist XD



Mein Arenarating sagt, das ich Ausbilder bin. Trainiere alle paar Wochen einen neuen Arena-Anfänger. Schade, Kid, wenn ma so gar keinen Plan hat, nicht?


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Mein Arenarating sagt, das ich Ausbilder bin. Trainiere alle paar Wochen einen neuen Arena-Anfänger. Schade, Kid, wenn ma so gar keinen Plan hat, nicht?



Wenn man so gar keinen Plan hat trifft auch auf dich zu.


----------



## Technocrat (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wenn man so gar keinen Plan hat trifft auch auf dich zu.



Reflektion ist die erbärmlichste aller möglichen Antwortstrategien, zeigt sie doch, das Du keinen originellen Gedanken fassen kannst. Du failst sogar beim Flamen.


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> Reflektion ist die erbärmlichste aller möglichen Antwortstrategien, zeigt sie doch, das Du keinen originellen Gedanken fassen kannst. Du failst sogar beim Flamen.



Gefällt dir wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen besser ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Gefällt dir wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen besser ?



Würde mir gefallen, wenn du dich daran hieltest.


----------



## Der Germane (21. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Würde mir gefallen, wenn du dich daran hieltest.



Du hast hier noch keinen einzigen Geistreichen Kommentar abgelassen also bitte lass mich in ruhe .

Wat ? [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Ahja ... äh ... hä?[/font]

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juli 2010)

Shedanhul schrieb:


> Dein Arenarating sagt, dass du in nichts überlegen bist XD
> 
> BTT: Ich hoff auch auf Cata.


Es gibt Leute die skill haben und Arena nicht machen weil es ihnen kein Spaß macht.


----------



## Manotis (21. Juli 2010)

Ich find 19er pvp macht nur dann Sinn wenn man diese Achievements abfarmen will, die man auf 80 nur schwer bekommt wie z.B. 20 kills ohne zu sterben oder so. Anonsten macht 80er pvp mit ordentlichem EQ durchgeskillten Skilltrees und allen Fähigkeiten doch viel mehr Spaß...


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (21. Juli 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Ich find 19er pvp macht nur dann Sinn wenn man diese Achievements abfarmen will, die man auf 80 nur schwer bekommt wie z.B. 20 kills ohne zu sterben oder so.


Dafür is der lowlvl bereich nicht schlecht. Wobei das Beispiel etwas schlecht gewählt ist.


----------



## nuriina (21. Juli 2010)

Manotis schrieb:


> Ich find 19er pvp macht nur dann Sinn wenn man diese Achievements abfarmen will, die man auf 80 nur schwer bekommt wie z.B. 20 kills ohne zu sterben oder so. Anonsten macht 80er pvp mit ordentlichem EQ durchgeskillten Skilltrees und allen Fähigkeiten doch viel mehr Spaß...



Da zeigt sich doch die wahre Denke vieler 80er. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chanwook (21. Juli 2010)

hab mir jetzt net alle comments durchgelesen aber der grund warum für mich low pvp nichts mehr wert ist das es nicht mehr geht.
bei mir aufm server hab ich mal ep stop gemacht mit 19, 29 oder 39 ka mehr und ääähm da ging absolut GARNICHTS ab, vorher 1 min wartezeit gehabt. danach ep stop gemacht weils spaßig war und dann? "warteschlange nicht verfügbar oder sowas" jeden tag immer mal geschaut was so geht und nie kam ein bg zustande, egal wann auch sonntags nicht wo viele online sein sollten.

mein fazit: durch die sortierung zu "twink-bg´s" ist das low pvp ausgestorben wiel dadurch keine bgs zustande kommen.

gruß chan


----------



## Zanny (21. Juli 2010)

Chanwook schrieb:


> hab mir jetzt net alle comments durchgelesen aber der grund warum für mich low pvp nichts mehr wert ist das es nicht mehr geht.
> bei mir aufm server hab ich mal ep stop gemacht mit 19, 29 oder 39 ka mehr und ääähm da ging absolut GARNICHTS ab, vorher 1 min wartezeit gehabt. danach ep stop gemacht weils spaßig war und dann? "warteschlange nicht verfügbar oder sowas" jeden tag immer mal geschaut was so geht und nie kam ein bg zustande, egal wann auch sonntags nicht wo viele online sein sollten.
> 
> mein fazit: durch die sortierung zu "twink-bg´s" ist das low pvp ausgestorben wiel dadurch keine bgs zustande kommen.
> ...


Was genau willst du uns mitteilen?!


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Was genau willst du uns mitteilen?!


Der Grund, warum für ihn low-PvP nichts mehr wert ist. Leseverständnis vorhanden?


----------



## Zanny (22. Juli 2010)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Der Grund, warum für ihn low-PvP nichts mehr wert ist. Leseverständnis vorhanden?


Der Grund der offensichtlich ist, schon tausendmal hier erklärt und um den es gar nicht ging?


----------



## Siilverberg (22. Juli 2010)

Zanny schrieb:


> Der Grund der offensichtlich ist, schon tausendmal hier erklärt und um den es gar nicht ging?



aber mal für die ganz dummen was ist der grund wieso die tot sind?


----------



## Zanny (22. Juli 2010)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> aber mal für die ganz dummen was ist der grund wieso die tot sind?




5 Beiträge zurück wird der Grund erklärt.


----------



## Zanny (22. Juli 2010)

Siilverberg schrieb:


> aber mal für die ganz dummen was ist der grund wieso die tot sind?




5 Beiträge zurück wird der Grund erklärt.


----------



## _Flare_ (22. Juli 2010)

Du willst also behaupten, dass PvP Twinks den Leuten gegenüber fair ist die frisch im Spiel beginnen? 
Ich spiele mit meinem Paladin seit BC und hab mit Level 11-12 das erste Warsong betreten. Fast-Oneshots von div. Rogues oder Huntern waren da nicht selten die Regel. 
Auf 80 besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit sich zu verbessern, aber bei Leuten die Leveln möchten besteht nur begrenzt diese "Ausbaufähigkeit" und dementsprechend hat man genug Leute gehabt (sind wir ehrlich ... 70% mindestens) die einfach nur nebenbei manchmal BGs machen wollten. Wenn du nun behauptest, dass 19-PvP IRGENDETWAS mit Skill zu tun hast tust du mir ehrlich leid. Klar brauchts VIEL Finetuning ~3 Spells zu benutzen, das versuchen Arkanmages auch oft zu behaupten. Fakt ist, dass es einfach Schwachsinn ist mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Im Endeffekt SIND PvP Twinks lame, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe selbst einen Schurken eine Zeit lang auf 19 gespielt und ich kann diesem rofl-ich-one-hitte-irgendwelche-lowies nichts abgewinnen, es macht keinen Spaß und zeigt nicht gerade von Skill.
Der Vergleich mit 80er PvP ist übrigens mehr als nur dämlich da die lowequipten gerade dabei sind sich zu verbessern, in der Levelphase ist diese Möglichkeit nahezu nicht gegeben da man eigentlich recht schnell aus dem Gebiet 19+ wegkommt. 

Ein Schlusssatz nochmal: Wenn du auf 80 es nicht hinbekommst Leute zu töten erstell' dir einen Paladin, spiele ihn auf 19 und decke ihn mit Acc-Zeug ein. Godmode inc. 

btw: Flames vs Palas PvP betreffend outen einen schlichtweg als PvP-Neuling (auf 80). 

Ich werde nicht weiter mit dir diskutieren, wenn du meinst, dass PvP-Twinks (ob sie nun 1k oder 5k Gold gekostet haben ist im Endeffekt ziemlich egal) etwas mit Skill zu tun haben wirst du bei einigen auf taube Ohren stoßen, bei manchen auf Zustimmung. Ich spiele aktiv PvP und stimme dir nicht zu.

Gruß.


----------



## olOlOlo (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten, dass PvP Twinks den Leuten gegenüber fair ist die frisch im Spiel beginnen?
> Ich spiele mit meinem Paladin seit BC und hab mit Level 11-12 das erste Warsong betreten. Fast-Oneshots von div. Rogues oder Huntern waren da nicht selten die Regel.
> Auf 80 besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit sich zu verbessern, aber bei Leuten die Leveln möchten besteht nur begrenzt diese "Ausbaufähigkeit" und dementsprechend hat man genug Leute gehabt (sind wir ehrlich ... 70% mindestens) die einfach nur nebenbei manchmal BGs machen wollten. Wenn du nun behauptest, dass 19-PvP IRGENDETWAS mit Skill zu tun hast tust du mir ehrlich leid. Klar brauchts VIEL Finetuning ~3 Spells zu benutzen, das versuchen Arkanmages auch oft zu behaupten. Fakt ist, dass es einfach Schwachsinn ist mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Im Endeffekt SIND PvP Twinks lame, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe selbst einen Schurken eine Zeit lang auf 19 gespielt und ich kann diesem rofl-ich-one-hitte-irgendwelche-lowies nichts abgewinnen, es macht keinen Spaß und zeigt nicht gerade von Skill.
> Der Vergleich mit 80er PvP ist übrigens mehr als nur dämlich da die lowequipten gerade dabei sind sich zu verbessern, in der Levelphase ist diese Möglichkeit nahezu nicht gegeben da man eigentlich recht schnell aus dem Gebiet 19+ wegkommt.
> ...




Na dann GZ !


----------



## nuriina (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Du willst also behaupten, dass PvP Twinks den Leuten gegenüber fair ist die frisch im Spiel beginnen?


Und du behauptest das BoA Schurken / Hunter gegenüber einem der Level 10er der gerade frisch angefangen hat fair sind. Haha.



_Flare_ schrieb:


> Ich spiele mit meinem Paladin seit BC und hab mit Level 11-12 das erste Warsong betreten. Fast-Oneshots von div. Rogues oder Huntern waren da nicht selten die Regel.


Tja, zu dumm auch von dir. Du hättest selbst gegen 19er Non Twinks auf level 11-12 nicht den Hauch einer Chance gehabt. Aber klar, es waren die Twinks die alles kaputt gemacht haben. Wer mit Level x1-x8 als Neuling in ein BG geht ist einfach nur dämlich. Nach dem ersten Spiel sollte klar sein das man nur als x9er eine Chance hat. Das das so ist, dafür musst du dich bei Blizz beschweren.



_Flare_ schrieb:


> Auf 80 besteht zumindest die Möglichkeit sich zu verbessern, aber bei Leuten die Leveln möchten besteht nur begrenzt diese "Ausbaufähigkeit" und dementsprechend hat man genug Leute gehabt (sind wir ehrlich ... 70% mindestens) die einfach nur nebenbei manchmal BGs machen wollten.


Können sie doch auch, die werden jetzt von den BoA Huntern abgeschlachtet. 



_Flare_ schrieb:


> Wenn du nun behauptest, dass 19-PvP IRGENDETWAS mit Skill zu tun hast tust du mir ehrlich leid. Klar brauchts VIEL Finetuning ~3 Spells zu benutzen, das versuchen Arkanmages auch oft zu behaupten. Fakt ist, dass es einfach Schwachsinn ist mit dir darüber zu diskutieren. Im Endeffekt SIND PvP Twinks lame, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe selbst einen Schurken eine Zeit lang auf 19 gespielt und ich kann diesem rofl-ich-one-hitte-irgendwelche-lowies nichts abgewinnen, es macht keinen Spaß und zeigt nicht gerade von Skill.


19er BGs sind die einzigen BGs noch ohne Mount. Da kommts noch auf Taktik, Absprache und Vorraussicht an. Da kann man nicht einfach aufmounten und den FC eben mal einholen auch wenn er schon auf der Mitte des Feldes ist. Aber das ist das, was viele nicht verstehen. Im BG kommt es nicht darauf an jeden Kampf zu gewinnen, sondern als Team zu agieren. Das Terrain zu kennen, mit Fake Jumps Gegner abzuschütteln, die nachkommenden Gegner in die falsche Richtung führen wenn sie versuchen den FC abzufangen etc.



_Flare_ schrieb:


> Der Vergleich mit 80er PvP ist übrigens mehr als nur dämlich da die lowequipten gerade dabei sind sich zu verbessern, in der Levelphase ist diese Möglichkeit nahezu nicht gegeben da man eigentlich recht schnell aus dem Gebiet 19+ wegkommt.


Tja, damit war das Problem auch damals behoben, in dem Levelbereich war man ja nur 2-3 Tage. Aber es war schon schlimm das man 2-3 Tage gegen die bösen Twinks antreten "musste". Das ist ja viel mehr als die Zeit die man braucht um als frischer 80er sich ein anständiges PVP EQ zu erfarmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> 19er BGs sind die einzigen BGs noch ohne Mount. Da kommts noch auf Taktik, Absprache und Vorraussicht an. Da kann man nicht einfach aufmounten und den FC eben mal einholen auch wenn er schon auf der Mitte des Feldes ist. Aber das ist das, was viele nicht verstehen. Im BG kommt es nicht darauf an jeden Kampf zu gewinnen, sondern als Team zu agieren. Das Terrain zu kennen, mit Fake Jumps Gegner abzuschütteln, die nachkommenden Gegner in die falsche Richtung führen wenn sie versuchen den FC abzufangen etc.



Warum wurden dann jahrelang die Twinks bis zum Erbrechen mit Kreuzfahrer und Feurige Waffe und allen Items aus Instanzen gepimpt, wenn es doch nur auf die Taktik ankam? Da hätte man doch auch einen stinknormalen 19er nehmen können. 



> Tja, zu dumm auch von dir. Du hättest selbst gegen 19er Non Twinks auf level 11-12 nicht den Hauch einer Chance gehabt. Aber klar, es waren die Twinks die alles kaputt gemacht haben. Wer mit Level x1-x8 als Neuling in ein BG geht ist einfach nur dämlich. Nach dem ersten Spiel sollte klar sein das man nur als x9er eine Chance hat. Das das so ist, dafür musst du dich bei Blizz beschweren.



Echt dämlich, diese Neulinge, dass die vom Spiel noch gar nicht so die Ahnung haben wie die langjährigen Spieler.


----------



## _Flare_ (22. Juli 2010)

Nachdem mein Internet abgeschmiert ist + mein Post genau diesem Vorfall zum Opfer gefallen ist sage ich dazu nur:

1. Neulinge wissen nicht automatisch, dass man erst ab 19 in ein BG gehen DARF.
2. Ich spreche die ganze Zeit schon insbesondere von den PvP-BC-Twinks, zZ findet man kaum noch richtige PvP-Twinks da BoA regelt.
3. PvP habe ich mit Level 11 nicht aufgehört, ich habe von da an bis 70 und auch nun auf 80 IMMER PvP gemacht, gutes Beispiel dafür ist, dass ich mir mit 62 schon genug Ehre gefarmt hatte, dass ich Schultern + Waffe direkt auf frisch 70 kaufen konnte. 
4. Wer von Taktik spricht wenn die Rede von PvP-Twinks ist hat meiner Meinung nach eindeutig bei der Argumentation gefailt, denn ich habe in den 7 Monaten Lowlevel PvP NIE, ich wiederhole NIE einen PvP-Twink gesehen der tatsächlich mehr getan hat als in der Mitte zu zergen. 
5. Die Faustregel bei allen PvP-Twinks die ich bisher getroffen habe war, dass sie auf 70/80 einfach nichts im PvP auf die Reihe bekommen haben, mit den Twinks haben sie sich ihre Bestätigung geholt die sie auf 70/80 nicht bekommen haben. 

Das klingt hart, ist aber leider so. 

Übrigens: Wenn es wirklich "nur" die Taktik war ... warum hat man dann den Twinks sündteure Verzauberungen + extrem seltene Items besorgt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zanny (22. Juli 2010)

und noch einmal:
Wären die PvP Twinks an irgendetwas außer lowies abzuschlachten interessiert gewesen würden auch Heute noch BGs aufgehen


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

1.http://twinkinfo.com/ das TwinkForum .... Find mir nur einen verdammten Beitrag wo drin stand es darum geht einen 10er abzuschlachten aber ich wette du machst dir nicht  mal die Mühe auf die Seite zu gehen da ich eh keine Ahnung hab lolz.

2.Flames gegen PvP twinks outen dich als jemand der sich mit dem Thema 0 wirklich 0 befasst hat.

3.Für Leute die eine Halbe stunde in ein (1)9er BG gehen und dann im (2)9 BG sind den ganzen 19er Twinks den Spaß verderben ? danke.

4.Ja Twink gegen Twink hat nichts mit skill zu tun NEIN niemals NEIN xDD (ach waren das noch Zeiten wo man versucht hat nen 5k druiden tot zu Zergen )

5.Du spielst aktiv 80er PvP was rein gar nichts mit 19er PvP zu tun hat.(Bsp. AV Rush, AB 0 basen taktik, oder WS Fh Camp ja auf 80)

6."Wenns nur die Taktik war olololol." ganz einfach um so mehr Life man hat um so länger lebt die Flagge und so mehr heal um so länger lebt die Gruppe etc.

7.Du hast nie jmd gesehen der mehr gemacht hat als in der Mitte zu Zergen ? Aja 80er WS is da natürlich besser xDDD.. nicht.

8.Ja und 80er PvP wie PvE ist eh ein Witz.Warum ich das sage geh mal ins WoW PvP Forum sollte eig. alles sagen xD

Ja komm gibs mir hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Zanny schrieb:


> und noch einmal:
> Wären die PvP Twinks an irgendetwas außer lowies abzuschlachten interessiert gewesen würden auch Heute noch BGs aufgehen



Kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du es nicht ?

1.es waren selten 18 Twinks online 2.sind einige gegangen weil Schneesturm meinte die Teuren verzauberungen sind jetzt unbrauchbar.


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

Wer Low-Level PvP Twinks hat will nur sein Ego Pushen und mehr auch nicht.


----------



## _Flare_ (22. Juli 2010)

Es wird mir langsam zu dumm mit Leuten wie dir zu diskutieren. Fakt IST, dass ausser "olol auf 80 ist's nicht anders" nix kommt. AV-Rush gefällt KEINEM echten PvPler, das AV wurde zu einem PvE-Event gemacht wo 277er Hero Tanks gefragt sind, keine PvPler. Sowas als Beispiel zu bringen zeigt einfach nur, dass dir sonst keine Argumente mehr einfallen. 

Hf in deiner Traumwelt. 

Übrigens habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und deine 80er im Arsenal angesehen. Typischer Fall von Fail auf 80, Win auf 19. Damit wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Donnerstag und viel Erfolg beim Verfassen einer Flame-Antwort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Das hier ist aus dem Offi Forum ein non-Twink hat einen 60er Twink Geflamet und das ist seine Antwort die wie ich finde Wirklich Gut ist aber ich glaube Trozdem das sich keiner die Mühe macht das hier zu lesen ? oder es wie die anderen Beiträge geschickt mit einem Flame umgeht.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]*


Spoiler



[/font]





Spoiler



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]Zitat:schon cool, dieses forum 

wotlk shice finden, aber mit wotlk enchants und -gems, normalos twohitten.Zitat Ende.


mal davon ausgehend, daß dem so ist, lautet die frage, warum du dich nicht gleich rüstet. dnan haut dich neimand um in 2 schlägen.. 

ist dir das team das nicht wert? bist du dir das nicht wer? hast du keine 80er? rüstest du dich extra nicht, damit der gegner mehr chancen hat? gehst du, wenn du siehst, der gegner hat keinen char, der mit dir gleichziehen kann? du joinst also nicht mit x9? weißt du nicht wo und wie man sich zu rüsten hat? usw 

das alles sidn deine ganz persönlichen entscheidungen. es ist ok, wenn du so entscheidest. du willst dich nicht ausrüsten. du willst nicht warten bis du ein passendes lev für dne kampf hast. das ist auch ok. du mußt nicht. 

aber pervers wird es, wenn du daraus schlußfolgerst, die, die willig waren mehr zu tun, müssen weg. wenn du die ausschließt, die sich rüsten, nur weil du dich nicht rüsten willst. (morgen schließt du die aus, die sie char xspielen, weil er in dem bracket op ist.) 

ich sage das hier noch einmal. man kann sich unter 80 für jeden bereich top solo rüsten ohne viel gold oder zeit zu investieren. es bedarf keinem 80. dk 59 startchar reicht dazu. 

macht ihr das nicht und wollt ihr nicht warten, dann lebt mir den selbst gewählten nachteilen. 
(oder kämpft darum, daß blizz das system so ändert das es keine so großen equipunterscheide in bgs gibt. aber schließt nicht andere spieler vom spiel aus aus eigener bequemlichkeit. das ist und bleibt asozial.udn es ändert rein gar nichts an der unfairnis in den bgs) 

zum argument der twinkbgoption: es ist keien option. sie gehen nicht auf. ergo keine spiele. man hätte uns zumindest einen kostenlosen transfer anbieten müssen und realms wo man solche twinks sammelt. 

zum argument der fariniss. ich kann euch allen die normalo bgs wirklich fairer machen. dazu erschaffe ich bgs, ind welchen nur 19er, nur 18er, nur 22, nur 20 etc gebündelt sind. wäre das nicht fair und schön? ihr seht das dilamma. ihr habt fairniss aber keine spiele. ihr wollt sicherlich nicht so behandelt werden. warum denkt ihr mir gefällt sowas? 

dazu kommt die ewige wahrheit: ihr seid selber schuld, wenn ihr euch nicht rüstet. rüstet ihr euch, habt ihr keine probs gegen twinks und bekommt noch richtig schöne spiele. trotz aller unfairniss der klassen sind die bgs eher auf x9 als auf x1 gebalanced. rüstet ihr euch, seid ihr twinks ggü ebenbürtig. außer ihr könnt nicht spielen. aber man sagt usn twinsk ja eh nach wir seien unfähig. also sollte das kein prob sein für euch helden^^ 

zum leveln außerhalb bgs leute ich habe jeden char nahezu bis 79 gelevelt. einieg ein paarmal. nur über qs. nun soll ich aus bgs ausgesperrt werden, weil ihr daß nicht auch tun wollt? ich bitte euch. ihr bekomtm exp in bgs. ihr könnt mit x7 in jedme bg fein spielen. hr müßt nicht alle lev im bg machen. woltl ihr das doch, dann tut es. aber schließt nicht andere aus dafür.. ihr habt mehr option als ich je zuvor hatte. (aber ihr habt weniger geleistet.-für mich kein argument. weil alels spaß machen soltle) ihr habt 0 recht, meien chars vom spiel auszuschleißen nru weil irh es noch einfacher ahben woltl, als es je war. 

seid einfach mal fair. tretet mal für das ein, was ihr ewig vorgebt zu verteidigen: fairniss.spiele für jeden. euch muß auffalen,d aß twinsk nicht sepielen können. levler konnten udn können imemr speilen. heutzutage qauch in bgs. selbst wenn da twinsk wären. 

hört auf stets auf kosten anderer bis zum spielausschluß (nichts anderes erfolgte) dieser eigene vorteile anzustreben. 

blizz ist auch kein fairer richter. sie sind ein gekaufter richter. nicht mehr. ihr urteil ist nichts wert. es sagt nichts aus in fairnissbelangen. das gilt für das gesamte spiel udn ausnahmslos alle bereiche. (nicht mal nur negativ gemeint) vdas sollte mittlerweile mal klar werden.
[ Beitrag editiert von Traumlos ]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]


[/font]


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Es wird mir langsam zu dumm mit Leuten wie dir zu diskutieren. Fakt IST, dass ausser "olol auf 80 ist's nicht anders" nix kommt. AV-Rush gefällt KEINEM echten PvPler, das AV wurde zu einem PvE-Event gemacht wo 277er Hero Tanks gefragt sind, keine PvPler. Sowas als Beispiel zu bringen zeigt einfach nur, dass dir sonst keine Argumente mehr einfallen.
> 
> Hf in deiner Traumwelt.
> 
> Übrigens habe ich mir die Mühe gemacht und deine 80er im Arsenal angesehen. Typischer Fall von Fail auf 80, Win auf 19. Damit wünsche ich dir noch einen schönen Donnerstag und viel Erfolg beim Verfassen einer Flame-Antwort.


"Zitieren" Wär schon fein oder? damit man weiß wenn du meinst aber ist nur so ne Idee.


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Es wird mir langsam zu dumm mit Leuten wie dir zu diskutieren. Fakt IST, dass ausser "olol auf 80 ist's nicht anders" nix kommt. AV-Rush gefällt KEINEM echten PvPler, das AV wurde zu einem PvE-Event gemacht wo 277er Hero Tanks gefragt sind, keine PvPler. Sowas als Beispiel zu bringen zeigt einfach nur, dass dir sonst keine Argumente mehr einfallen.
> 
> Hf in deiner Traumwelt.
> 
> ...



Armory Flame ? Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ähm ja nun Ich Spiele meine 80er nicht Aktiv oh my god D: PvP = Blance guter witz ... PvE = noch besserer Witz xD

Wenn haste den Geguckt meinen Jäger ?
oder meinen Druiden ?

Ähm aber okay lol

Edit. xD Von dir hör ich auch nichts anderes Wie "ihr schlachtet doch eh nur 10er ab".

Ich hoffe doch du warst so schlau und hast auch im Arsenal und nicht bei Buffed geguckt ? dann würdest du auch die Relevanz sehen.


----------



## _Flare_ (22. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> "Zitieren" Wär schon fein oder? damit man weiß wenn du meinst aber ist nur so ne Idee.



Ich habe mich auf die Antwort vom Hrn Germanen bezogen. Wie man beim Durchlesen meines Posts leicht erkennen kann.
Bin kein Fan von Fullquotes.

@Germane: Beide. Keine Kills, keine Arenaerfolge, keine BG-Erfolge. Ich mache mir bei sowas sogar die Mühe NUR auf BG zu schauen, da Arena einigen Leuten einfach nicht gefällt. =)


----------



## olOlOlo (22. Juli 2010)

Finds schade dass hier fast nur geflamet wird "aua 19er Pvp hat mein lvl 10 verhaun wollt doch nur mal ins BG, gewinnen und in 20min XX Erfolge abräumen"

19pvp is weit mehr als lvl 10 zu erschlagen 

Ich finde das echt anspruchsvolle is diesen char "Highend" zu eq mit allen VZ um aus seinen char das meiste rauszuholen (denk nur an den Anglerhut oder die Kopfverzauberung)
Das ist echt arbeit und nicht Nordend full T9 (durch VF hero) und mit 30% Buff in ICC 8K dmg zu machen.
Sondern überall in der Welt sind geheimnisse um sein Char noch zu verbessern teilweise dauert das mehrere Monate.
Nur das sehen 90% der Leute nicht und wenns euch kein spaß macht und ihr mit lvl 80 Glücklich seit dann viel spaß und lasst "uns kleine Jungs" in ruhe. 
Das is eben lvl 19pvp und da die meisten null Zeit investieren sollten sie auch keine Kritik äußern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf die Antwort vom Hrn Germanen bezogen. Wie man beim Durchlesen meines Posts leicht erkennen kann.
> Bin kein Fan von Fullquotes.
> 
> @Germane: Beide. Keine Kills, keine Arenaerfolge, keine BG-Erfolge. Ich mache mir bei sowas sogar die Mühe NUR auf BG zu schauen, da Arena einigen Leuten einfach nicht gefällt. =)



Ui Erfolge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hmm mit em  Hunter15k Ehrenhafte Siege ich glaub um die 12k zu BC. 61 von 166 PvP dafür das ich keinen Extra gemacht habe.

Okay Druide war nie für PvP gedacht immer mit Freunden ein bischen Arena aber nich viel ? Ja ich SPiele PvE eule lol Wirbel Krieger für 3k rating zu errichen xDD

und warum ist das so ? Bsp. RMP- Beastcleave - Instants- jeder kann alles- Fahrrzeuge im BG Epic Fail- AB verlieren juhu- AV rush GEIL-WS zerg ftw und so weiter


----------



## Chillers (22. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass dem ein kleiner Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
> Für jeden der beim leveln auch mal ins BG sehen wollte war das der perfekte Spielspasszerstörer.



Du bist ja auch beim leveln soooo viele Tage zwischen Level 11 und 19... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (22. Juli 2010)

gezortl schrieb:


> ​So hat jeder Seins,..​Und solange keiner von diesen per default auf *Nervensäge Geskillten* auf die Idee kommt mir und Anderen die es nicht interessiert an jeder nur möglichen Ecke die Duel-Flag vor die Nase zu stellen, habe ich
> ... am meisten.​



Ja ne wie geil... Ich frage mich manchmal, ob sehr viele Forenschreiber/innen vergessenhaben, dass das bloss ein Spiel ist und jeder seine Meinung haben, und sogar schreiben kann wie er möchte. Ich selber mache im Moment zwar kein PVP, denke mir aber, dass es völlige Quatsch ist sich über ein COMPUTRESPIEL so aufzuregen.

Bleibt cool und noch viel Spass bei WoW.


----------



## nuriina (22. Juli 2010)

_Flare_ schrieb:


> 1. Neulinge wissen nicht automatisch, dass man erst ab 19 in ein BG gehen DARF.


Jeder intelligente Mensch weiss wenn er mit Level 10 in ein BG geht und von 19ern gekillt wird das es noch zu früh ist und wiederholt das nicht nochmal. Wer sich das dann mehrmals antut steht halt sicher auch auf SM.



_Flare_ schrieb:


> 2. Ich spreche die ganze Zeit schon insbesondere von den PvP-BC-Twinks, zZ findet man kaum noch richtige PvP-Twinks da BoA regelt.


Klar BoA regelt. Du meinst wohl XP in BGs regeln. Naja ich will mal nicht kleinlich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





_Flare_ schrieb:


> 3. PvP habe ich mit Level 11 nicht aufgehört, ich habe von da an bis 70 und auch nun auf 80 IMMER PvP gemacht, gutes Beispiel dafür ist, dass ich mir mit 62 schon genug Ehre gefarmt hatte, dass ich Schultern + Waffe direkt auf frisch 70 kaufen konnte.


Und was soll uns das sagen? Das du dir viel Arbeit gemacht hast die umsonst war?



_Flare_ schrieb:


> 4. Wer von Taktik spricht wenn die Rede von PvP-Twinks ist hat meiner Meinung nach eindeutig bei der Argumentation gefailt, denn ich habe in den 7 Monaten Lowlevel PvP NIE, ich wiederhole NIE einen PvP-Twink gesehen der tatsächlich mehr getan hat als in der Mitte zu zergen.


Tja, falscher RP? Komm auf Blackout und spiel da mal ein paar BGs auf 19. Da wirst du spätestens nach 2 min ermahnt, wenn du im Mittelfeld bist obwohl beide Flaggen in der gegnerischen Base. Da haben fast alle für jede Standard-Situation Makros. Was kann ich dafür wenn du auf nem Noob-RP spielst mit Noob Twinks?



_Flare_ schrieb:


> 5. Die Faustregel bei allen PvP-Twinks die ich bisher getroffen habe war, dass sie auf 70/80 einfach nichts im PvP auf die Reihe bekommen haben, mit den Twinks haben sie sich ihre Bestätigung geholt die sie auf 70/80 nicht bekommen haben.


Ja da hast du mal recht. Genauso gilt die Faustregel das Leute die WoW spielen im RL nix gebacken kriegen und sich in WoW die Bestätigung holen.



_Flare_ schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wenn es wirklich "nur" die Taktik war ... warum hat man dann den Twinks sündteure Verzauberungen + extrem seltene Items besorgt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bei Twinken gehts darum das beste aus den Chars rauszuholen. Es gibt Level 1, Level 5 Level 10 Level 19 etc Twinks. Das ist eine Sache. Wenn 19er Twinks im BG oder Arena gegeneinander spielen gehts darum die spielweise zu optimieren.

Um es noch mal klarzustellen. Klar gab es zu BC Zeiten 90% Twinks die keine Ahnung hatten und nur zergen wollten. Genauso gibts die im 80er. Es gab aber Twinks die sich organisiert haben, in gemeinsame Pools transferiert haben um dort gemeinsam gegeneinander anzutreten. Also, bitte nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren.


----------



## Gatax (22. Juli 2010)

Warum wird immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? Warum darf man auf 80 alles aus seinem Char holen und darunter nicht? Es gibt auch Leute die mit 80 das erste mal ein BG betreten. Warum darf man da Neulinge abschlachten? Und ist das nicht Sinn des Spiels besser zu werden? Erklärt es mir bitte!

Und mir haben die Leute leid getan die ich zu schnell damals besiegt hab. Aber es ist ein *Schlacht*feld. *Krieg!* Wenn mich jemand angreift oder eine Gefahr darstellt, muß er halt "weg". Ich hab das Gefühl, Leute die hier über PvPTwinks meckern, wollen leichte BG´s, wo die anderen die Arbeit machen können.

Zum Thema: Hab meinen PvPTwink weiter gelevelt durch BG´s. Jetzt verrottet er auf 31.^^ Werd mir dann wohl zu Cata, wenn die RP´s zusammengelegt werden wohl einen neuen PvPTwink machen. Hoffen wir mal das es klappt.


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Warum wird immer mit zweierlei Maß gemessen? Warum darf man auf 80 alles aus seinem Char holen und darunter nicht? Es gibt auch Leute die mit 80 das erste mal ein BG betreten. Warum darf man da Neulinge abschlachten? Und ist das nicht Sinn des Spiels besser zu werden? Erklärt es mir bitte!
> 
> Und mir haben die Leute leid getan die ich zu schnell damals besiegt hab. Aber es ist ein *Schlacht*feld. *Krieg!* Wenn mich jemand angreift oder eine Gefahr darstellt, muß er halt "weg". Ich hab das Gefühl, Leute die hier über PvPTwinks meckern, wollen leichte BG´s, wo die anderen die Arbeit machen können.



Ich musste Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mann denkt 3Weltkrieg 

Fraktion A zu Fraktion B: Du hast ne viel größere Armee als Fraktion C und Ich das ist unfair du musst aufgeben und kapitulieren. xD


----------



## Vindexa (22. Juli 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Glück dass dem ein kleiner Riegel vorgeschoben wurde.
> Für jeden der beim leveln auch mal ins BG sehen wollte war das der perfekte Spielspasszerstörer.



Heute haben wir Krieger mit Levelaxt und Jäger mit Levelbogen. Ich hab keinen Unterschied festgestellt.


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

Vindexa schrieb:


> Heute haben wir Krieger mit Levelaxt und Jäger mit Levelbogen. Ich hab keinen Unterschied festgestellt.



Bis auf das meistens die Leute sind die über Twinks weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatax (22. Juli 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Mann denkt 3Weltkrieg



Atombomben gibts noch nicht. Ohman, wär dann das Geschrei groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nuriina (22. Juli 2010)

Nur mal so zum vergleich, nen BoA Hunter kommt mit 19 und bischen Ini EQ auf knapp 1000 HP, ein Level 10er mit Quest EQ kommt nicht mal auf 300 HP. Es ist wirklich vieeel gerechter geworden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber hey, alle Leute die BoAs kaufen wollen damit ja nur das Leveln schneller machen. Die würden niemals auf die Idee kommen damit 10er auf den Schlachtfeldern umzuhauen.Hab ich noch nie gesehen das sowas passiert ist. Echt nicht.


----------



## Zanny (22. Juli 2010)

Gatax schrieb:


> Atombomben gibts noch nicht. Ohman, wär dann das Geschrei groß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der einzige Unterschied zwischen Eles und Atombomben ist im Moment das Atombomben den Schaden als AoE machen und nicht "nur" Singletarget


----------



## Der Germane (22. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Nur mal so zum vergleich, nen BoA Hunter kommt mit 19 und bischen Ini EQ auf knapp 1000 HP, ein Level 10er mit Quest EQ kommt nicht mal auf 300 HP. Es ist wirklich vieeel gerechter geworden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



tztztz das sind alles PvP twinks unsere ach so Fairen Twink hasser würden so etwas nie machen.


----------



## Cazor (22. Juli 2010)

R.I.P Nebu, 19
R.I.P Zulame, 29
R.I.P Cazore, 49

es leben die Heirlooms...


----------

